# Pen kits from Rizheng



## Irish Pat (Aug 20, 2013)

I have heard alot of people talking about the kits from Rizheng,what seems to be the trouble with them.My friend gave me a few kits from Rizheng and they seems to be ok,(Sierra and Streamline)Other people tell me to stay away from kits from China,what do you guys think?Are there any other companies out there I should be aware off?
 I buy kits from Timberbits,David has a good set up,good quality kits,great service,postage to Ireland is Free for orders over $80.The problem I have is getting a good kit and low shipping at a good price.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 20, 2013)

Irish Pat said:


> I have heard alot of people talking about the kits from Rizheng,what seems to be the trouble with them.My friend gave me a few kits from Rizheng and they seems to be ok,(Sierra and Streamline)Other people tell me to stay away from kits from China,what do you guys think?Are there any other companies out there I should be aware off?
> I buy kits from Timberbits,David has a good set up,good quality kits,great service,postage to Ireland is Free for orders over $80.The problem I have is getting a good kit and low shipping at a good price.


 Rizheng kits are just fine. I sell lots of them with very few customer complaints. Chinese kits get an undeserved bad rap often by people who have never made pen with one or last made one 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Most places you'll buy kits from get their kits from Asia - it doesn't matter if it's on the mainland of China, or an island off the coast (Taiwan)...both will have good factories, and bad factories. 

The quality control is what matters - and I've never had an issue with Chinese kits bought through vendors (never ordered directly)....saying that all that comes from A are crap, and all that come from B are good, is just plain naiive.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as the vendors back their products...I'm okay.  

Hey, just buy a kit or two and see if you like them or not.


----------



## Irish Pat (Aug 20, 2013)

who are the main suppliers in main land China and Taiwan that everyone talks about,only new to this craft.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am not an authority on this but it appears that Rizheng is the main supplier in mainland China and Dayacom is the main supplier from Taiwan.

So far, I have been happy with components from both suppliers.


----------



## RickLong (Aug 20, 2013)

I have no problems with Rizheng's kits. I like several of their items a lot.  I've been ordering with them for 3+ years and only had an issue with maybe 10kits from them out of several thousand kits over the years.. I sent them a picture of the problem and they added fixed kits in with my next order. 

Only thing negative is the shipping cost, which runs about 28%-33% of your order.. So 2000$ order will cost you about $2600.00.. Their prices without shipping are very good but when you add in the shipping their prices are only good. If you want an item that is not in stock, you have to order a min of 500 kits... Currently waiting on 500 b/t platinum cigar kits....   

I have found buying pen boxes less than 500 at a time it is cheaper to go to PSI (or other US distributors) when factoring in bulk discounts of 50 or more...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 20, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> I am not an authority on this but it appears that Rizheng is the main supplier in mainland China and Dayacom is the main supplier from Taiwan.
> 
> So far, I have been happy with components from both suppliers.


 There is a supplier called Main Mold on Taiwan and a supplier called AcePen on mainland China.  
I have been contacted by at least one other supplier in each place.  

I know of a subcontractor to Rizheng that won't deal factory direct on pen kits although they will manufacture other items factory direct. 

I believe some of the more recent contacts have been subcontractors to the bigger suppliers who are feeling a pinch as demand worldwide has slowed..

Additionally Berea claims to have their own sources on Taiwan and perhaps their own factory.

CSUSA and PSI both seem to deal with Taiwanese and Chinese companies depending on the product.  CSUSA deals with Dayacom on Taiwan -- not sure on mainland.  PSI was also dealing with Dayacom but I think they had a falling out and at least some of their product now seems to come from Main Mold.

Lazerlinez is the sole US manufacturer and as far as I know Woodcraft is carrying their products and they themselves sell retail.  Marksman are manufactured by Lazerlinez as far as I know sold only by Marksman.  There could be others stocking the American Made kits but those are the only ones I know for sure.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 20, 2013)

Are there any markings that tell where a pen kit came from?


----------



## RickLong (Aug 20, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Are there any markings that tell where a pen kit came from?



Not on rizheng kits.... Dayacom does put "Dayacom" on a lot of their kits (under the clips, etc.)


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 20, 2013)

RickLong said:


> kovalcik said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any markings that tell where a pen kit came from?
> ...


Few penmakers kits are easily identified by markings -- with so many parts interchangeable it wourld be an exercise in futility unless every component was marked.  How many penturners mark each pen such that it could always be identified as their work...some might well do that but I'm dead certain that most don't.  

I have pens made by about 70 or 80 different members here and I'd venture a guess that only a few of them could be traced to the maker and those more because of "gater jaw", "rolex watch parts", "feathers", "statehood quarters" "special segmenting" "a particularily unique blank" and other such things than because they're marked.


----------

